# learning Portuguese - I need some advice



## margesimpson

Hi all!

What quiet and non-touristic place could you advise to spend holiday and learn Portuguese? I consider language class, no private lessons. All what I could find is not suitable, because all known schools are placed in the big towns, but I like solitude and nature. I am sure there are a lot of small towns or villages in Portugal, where I could learn Portuguese and improve my English at the same time. So, I say about Portuguese class for English speakers.
I am 49, I am going to Portugal next September.
I would be thankful for any information

Nadya


----------



## margesimpson

Hello dear Maria!
So nice to hear from You! Thank You, everything is ok, i am still thinking of learning Portuguese. Nobody replied me, when i asked, so i was about to get to portuguese universities for the Summer courses. I have searched that recently, but of course Your offer is much more attractive to me. 
I am just sorry, that something wrong happened with my profile here - maybe I confused buttons no wearing glasses haha, i am not from Norway, I am from Russia. But I hope it changes nothing. I look through this forum not too often, so, I didnt pay attention at that.
Would You like to send me Your offer to my e-mail address: 
, please, dont hesitate to call your price.
I will pay ahead, so You should not have any doubts towards me.
I am waiting for Your reply with impatience.
Many thanks
Nadya


----------



## omostra06

If you are offering help to this post in exchange for a fee, please do so in private, pm system, dont advertise your business on the public forum.


----------



## margesimpson

Hi!
I am so sorry, but i could not find how to send a private message on this forum. Would you like to help? 
Nadya


----------



## Maria Fenton

margesimpson said:


> Hi!
> I am so sorry, but i could not find how to send a private message on this forum. Would you like to help?
> Nadya


Can you send me your email address?

Maria


----------



## margesimpson

dear Maria!
I tried, but I don't know how to do that, forum doesn't allow to publish e-mail address. I cant find how to send private message, i asked moderator about that.


----------



## Maria Fenton

Can you send me your email address, please?

Regards

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica

Maria Fenton said:


> Can you send me your email address, please?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Maria


only active memebrs can receive & send private messages

you're not one - yet!!


join in on a few threads & the facility will eventually become activated


----------



## Maria Fenton

I don´t know how to do that either! Sorry. It looks like i broke one of the rules of expats. Didn't mean to do that.

Regards
maria


----------



## Maria Fenton

I'm not an active member, yet.
It looks like I have to post somethings, before I can have a private message!
We'll keep in touch!
Regards 
Maria


----------



## Maria Fenton

Sorry, didn't mean to break any rules!
Still don't know how to use this site properly!
Regards
Maria


----------



## margesimpson

Maria, please, do not go, nobody knows all rules at first. Please, leave some messages or photos of your place on this thread and everything will be ok. Anyway, 
i would love to get friends with you. You see, i broke a rule as wll, i published my e-mail address, but i am still alive haha!
Nadya



Maria Fenton said:


> I don´t know how to do that either! Sorry. It looks like i broke one of the rules of expats. Didn't mean to do that.
> 
> Regards
> maria


----------



## margesimpson

Many thanks,Xabiachica!
Now we realized our mistake. We were not going to break any rules! 
Nadya


----------



## xabiaxica

margesimpson said:


> Many thanks,Xabiachica!
> Now we realized our mistake. We were not going to break any rules!
> Nadya


no problem

we were all new once


----------



## omostra06

and you probably have enough posts now to use the pm system


----------



## Maria Fenton

How do you use the "pm system"?
And what are the rules? 
Am I allowed to give my email address?!

Maria


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Maria Fenton said:


> How do you use the "pm system"?
> And what are the rules?
> Am I allowed to give my email address?!
> 
> Maria


The PM's are personal to you and who you send them to.

For emails do not post on open Forum yours or anybody else's email address. Try something like

mypersonal @ email dot com

You will find most people should understand that. There are programs on the internet that just look for email address's so just be careful.

Peter


----------



## margesimpson

Maria, as i see, i sent 17 posts, and i got an active member. yes, of course, we keep in touch.
Best wishes
Nadya


----------



## margesimpson

Hi Peter!
Thank you, but this writing can be considered as a break of the rules too? 

sorry for delay! HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYBODY!

Nadya


----------



## xabiaxica

margesimpson said:


> Hi Peter!
> Thank you, but this writing can be considered as a break of the rules too?
> 
> sorry for delay! HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYBODY!
> 
> Nadya



I see you understand the rules very well

yes, the way Peter wrote it would be deleted too


----------



## omostra06

Happy easter


----------



## Maria Fenton

Thank you Peter!
I've been going around the site, I've now found my profile and message box!!!
Regards!


----------



## margesimpson

Maria, we can try to raise the number of the posts. What are the names of your cats? I do hope they are big scottish fold cats!


----------



## jojo

margesimpson said:


> Maria, we can try to raise the number of the posts. What are the names of your cats? I do hope they are big scottish fold cats!


She has enough posts to PM. Why dont you PM her and then she can find you and reply

Jo xxx


----------



## Maria Fenton

Hi Nadya!

My cats are called Beleza and Pantera!
I've asked you to be my friend. If you accept, you should automatically become part of my contacts!


----------



## margesimpson

Hi again! I added you to my friends, and sent a PM. Thanks to all people who helped us


----------



## borboleta

Hello Nadya!!

Already in Portugal? in which area?

I could help you learn Portuguese... 

Regards


----------



## margesimpson

Hell borboleta!
Thank you for the offer, i am not in Portugal yet, just going soon, and Maria suggested me her help already.
Best regards]
Nadya


----------



## omostra06

margesimpson said:


> Hell borboleta!
> Thank you for the offer, i am not in Portugal yet, just going soon, and Maria suggested me her help already.
> Best regards]
> Nadya


it is good that Portugal offers FREE Portuguese lessons to anyone that wants them, these free lessons can be as regular as 4 nights per week, (in our region they offer intensive weekly courses also free) So there realy is no need for anyone to have to Pay for individual lessons here in Portugal.
especially if your just moving here as you can then choose a location that offers a good range of free lessons close to where you pick to live.

learning Portuguese takes along time, if your paying someone for these lessons it will cost a lot of money, do take the time to think about what is best for you and try to pick a location to move to that has the free lessons,


----------



## borboleta

omostra06 said:


> in our region they offer intensive weekly courses also free


I haven't seen free intensive courses here in my area since forever!! I've already taught in both (free - wich implies a not so small group, and private paid lessons) and I can tell you that you cannot categorically say that "there realy is no need for anyone to have to Pay for individual lessons here in Portugal"!!! As we say here (and since you have intensive free courses, there's no excuse for you not to understand what I'm going to say  ...) "cada caso é um caso", and what really matters is your goals... what you want to achieve with the lessons. If you want to learn just for fun, a free course is sufficient. Now, if you want to learn the Portuguese language ASAP, private tuition is the best option. Never forget - and I say this by experience! - that in a big group, with students from several nationalities, you'll always learn as fast as the slowest in class. 

What I tried to say with my lousy english is that you can't point your finger, saying that it is unnecessary... everything depends on your goals. Don't you think?


----------



## omostra06

of course a lot depends on what level of portuguese you want to learn, however i would suggest that rather than pay someone to learn all the basics its better to learn all that for free. as the op has not decided on which part of portugal they want to move to, i am quite correct in saying that they should not need to pay anyone for lessons when they can relocate to a town that offers free lessons.

many people only need to learn the basics for everyday life here in portugal, there are not many that want to learn portuguese completly. so maybe free lessons is enough for most people, as well as learning from freinds and neigbours, again free of charge.


----------



## borboleta

I wish all the british living in Algarve do as you say in your post ... but neither free nor paying! Just few of them are interested in learning, even if it is only the basics! Do you know why? Because they don't need to!!! Their friends or neighbours are Brits and many people here speaks english (maybe as lousy as mine, but still understandable), and this makes them "lazy" about learning... If I went to your country and could still speak in my own language, why should I learn yours, right? This attitude annoys me!!!

So my advice to Nadya is: go to some place in Portugal where you can't find foreigners... that's the only way to really learn and practise Portuguese!


----------



## omostra06

I agree about the Algarve, we just spent a week on the Algarve doing some research for a website, we spent each day touring from sagres to the spanish border, interviewing, photographing, writing etc, visiting almost every town of interest along the whole stretch of the Algarve coast and inland.
I was surprised to find that not many expats spoke portuguese some of whom we spoke to had been here for years and run businesses there, yet dont speak much if any portuguese, so i guess your right about them not needing to learn the lingo down there as they can get by in English.

I always speak portuguese to a portuguese person, even when i was on the Algarve (its just polite) we had some funny reactions from resturant and bar owners,in some of the tourist areas, its as though they had never heard a brit speak their language before, some were shocked and made a big thing of it, ( i think we got extra good service too) 

so i think if the main reason for coming to portugal is to learn the language then the Algarve is not the place to go, however if you dont want to learn the lingo then its probably the easiest place to live.

we live in a rural village,here in central portugal, although we have 3 big towns 20 mins away in each direction, but here not many speak English, so you do need to get a basic understanding of the language to get by here, although i know some brits who have also been here in portugal a number of years and cant say two words! not sure how they manage.


----------



## mrforja

Portuguese Language Resources can be found here 

linguistics portuguese language


----------



## omostra06

mrforja said:


> Portuguese Language Resources can be found here
> 
> linguistics portuguese language


great link, lots of info


----------



## borboleta

omostra06 said:


> I was surprised to find that not many expats spoke portuguese some of whom we spoke to had been here *for years* and run businesses there, yet dont speak much if any portuguese


That's exactly what I was talking about!!

If some expat come to me and try to speak portuguese (even a very lousy one!!), I'll do my best trying to understand!... But when I know that he is here for several years and doesn't say a simple sentence... 

Maybe if I was from Algarve, by now I would already be used to it... But I'm not!! I'm from teh Centre of Portugal and over there the foreigners do learn to speak (because they need to!!)

Congratulations for always speak portuguese to a portuguese person!! We do appreciate that!


----------



## ferragudofan

Hi please don't think we're all like that in the Algarve! We're about to move out and have been visiting for some years - and although I'm still pretty rubbish I do like to try out my Portuguese .. Our neighbours are all locals and the older generation don't speak English - so far we chat about the weather! But we desperately want to feel part of our community and be able to converse .. Michel Thomas method do good cd's - worth a google and good for the car! 
I do know what you mean tho re some(most?) Brits abroad - went to a PT bar recently to watch footie - used a lot by tourists - ordered 2 imperial and a packet if crisps in Portuguese - bar owner looked at me in amazement and said "you speak very good Portuguese" - I thought blimey - hardly - ?!?!  please and thank you are hardly difficult phrases?
But if you really want to try out your Portuguese - hire a PT builder who doesn't speak English .... Hours of fun!!!!


----------



## sarahpt

Check out livemocha too...its a great site to learn Portuguese and you will find help from native Portuguese speakers. The lesons are free and cover more then just the basics.


----------



## Frank Wilson

We have a place on the Algarve to which we will be moving one day (UK Politicians, World Recessions, Falling Share Prices and Interest Rates dependant) and we are busy at night school in the UK getting as much of a grounding as we can. We always try some on our visits but obviously the conversation reaches a point where we can go no further.

I don't know about the West of the Algarve but a good smattering of French is invaluable in the East as there are a lot of French speakers there, some legacy of families re-locating from France to Neutral Portugal during the war I am told.

I too am amazed at people who can live in Portugal / Spain etc for many years and are either too lazy / arrogant to bother to learn the host tounge.

I suppose I have made more of an effort as for many years I have witnessed a similar thing in Wales where incomers can not be bothered to learn Welsh and expect us to change to their tounge and then say "They are talking about us" if we dare to use our own tounge.

Apologies for ranting but it is a "soap box" topic for me.

Frank.


----------



## borboleta

ferragudofan said:


> But if you really want to try out your Portuguese - hire a PT builder who doesn't speak English .... Hours of fun!!!!



LOOOOOOL  I can imagine that!! 

Good luck with your learning... and most of all, don´t forget to practise every day... even if you have to talk about the weather!


----------



## borboleta

Frank Wilson said:


> I too am amazed at people who can live in Portugal / Spain etc for many years and are either too lazy / arrogant to bother to learn the host tounge.


Thankfully you didn't followed that example!


----------



## rosiedane

omostra06 said:


> it is good that Portugal offers FREE Portuguese lessons to anyone that wants them, these free lessons can be as regular as 4 nights per week, (in our region they offer intensive weekly courses also free) So there realy is no need for anyone to have to Pay for individual lessons here in Portugal.
> especially if your just moving here as you can then choose a location that offers a good range of free lessons close to where you pick to live.
> 
> learning Portuguese takes along time, if your paying someone for these lessons it will cost a lot of money, do take the time to think about what is best for you and try to pick a location to move to that has the free lessons,


Hello Derek

We moved to the same area of Portugal as you last november and are enjoying every minute so far.

We tried going to the free lessons that are held once a week near us but would be very interested in the intensive weekly courses that you mention, as our Portuguese is improving but could do with a bit more of a kickstart.
Could you tell me where we have to go for these please.

Thanks a lot everyone for all the info on this site, it has been very useful to us


----------



## Lizzie 55

*Liz Parkinson*

Hi Maria

I saw your name on a message board re portuguese lessons and a conversation you were having with a russian lady. I am quite new to this site, although joined a year ago. My husband and I live in the UK but have a holiday home in Sao Martinho do Porto and we spend a lot of time there each year. I have been teaching myself to date but need someone to speak with and to make more progress with my conversation. I have been having great difficulty finding someone to teach me portuguese for more than an hour a week. I am currently enquiring about going to Lisboa but would prefer to stay in my area if possible. I am not sure where you are based or if you can help me.

I hope you can help me. I am going to SMP on Monday 3 October and will be there for 12 days.

Best regards

Liz Parkinson


----------



## Maria Fenton

*message*



Lizzie 55 said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your name on a message board re portuguese lessons and a conversation you were having with a russian lady. I am quite new to this site, although joined a year ago. My husband and I live in the UK but have a holiday home in Sao Martinho do Porto and we spend a lot of time there each year. I have been teaching myself to date but need someone to speak with and to make more progress with my conversation. I have been having great difficulty finding someone to teach me portuguese for more than an hour a week. I am currently enquiring about going to Lisboa but would prefer to stay in my area if possible. I am not sure where you are based or if you can help me.
> 
> I hope you can help me. I am going to SMP on Monday 3 October and will be there for 12 days.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Liz Parkinson


Hi Lizzie,

I have sent you a private message, on this website. 
I hope to see you next week! Please give me a call, as I have just changed internet provider, and I am not sure that I will be able to check my email over the next few days.
I hope you have a good flight!
Regards. Maria


----------



## The Patriot

Hi there I have heard their are free classes in Portugese in some of the schools during term times in the evening.
Hope this helps
kind regards
Gonzalez


----------



## Lizzie 55

*Learning Portuguese*



Frankspencer said:


> Hi there I have heard their are free classes in Portugese in some of the schools during term times in the evening.
> Hope this helps
> kind regards
> Gonzalez


Hi Gonzales

Thanks for the reply. I want more than a few evenings a week so think the best option will be to go to Lisboa! Thanks again.

Lizzie


----------



## Lizzie 55

Maria Fenton said:


> Hi Lizzie,
> 
> I have sent you a private message, on this website.
> I hope to see you next week! Please give me a call, as I have just changed internet provider, and I am not sure that I will be able to check my email over the next few days.
> I hope you have a good flight!
> Regards. Maria



Thanks Maria. I have got your message and have made a note of your number. Since posting, I have spoken to an English friend in Cascais and she thinks I would benefit from an intensive course in Lisboa, so I am looking in to that for next year. If you were a bit nearer SMP, it would be really useful to meet up and chat - perhaps when I have done my course! Thank you again and I will hope to be in touch in the spring.

Regards
Liz


----------



## Maria Fenton

Lizzie 55 said:


> Thanks Maria. I have got your message and have made a note of your number. Since posting, I have spoken to an English friend in Cascais and she thinks I would benefit from an intensive course in Lisboa, so I am looking in to that for next year. If you were a bit nearer SMP, it would be really useful to meet up and chat - perhaps when I have done my course! Thank you again and I will hope to be in touch in the spring.
> 
> Regards
> Liz


Hi Liz,

Thank you for your reply!

I would just comment that the distance between SMP and Lisbon is greater than between SMP and where I live, and I would be available for more than hour a week. Whatever happens, it will be nice to speak to you, any time you like!
Regards

Maria


----------



## Lizzie 55

Maria Fenton said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I would just comment that the distance between SMP and Lisbon is greater than between SMP and where I live, and I would be available for more than hour a week. Whatever happens, it will be nice to speak to you, any time you like!
> Regards
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria

I am planning to stay in Lisboa during the week and come back to SM at weekends, where my husband will be. Maybe we can meet in the spring when my conversation will be better than the food and drink conversation that I have at the moment!! 

Regards

Liz


----------



## The Patriot

*Hi*



Lizzie 55 said:


> Hi Gonzales
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I want more than a few evenings a week so think the best option will be to go to Lisboa! Thanks again.
> 
> Lizzie


Ok Lizzie,
best of luck
Kind regards
Gonzalez


----------



## Maria Fenton

*HI!*



Lizzie 55 said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> I am planning to stay in Lisboa during the week and come back to SM at weekends, where my husband will be. Maybe we can meet in the spring when my conversation will be better than the food and drink conversation that I have at the moment!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Liz


 Hi Liz,

Certainly, I will be happy to meet you anytime!
I look forward to hearing from you!
By the way, wednesday, 5th October, is Bank Holiday in Portugal!

Regards
Maria


----------



## seahorse5

Lots of towns offer free Portuguese lessons and I know some run in Ansiao and Alvaiazere in Central Portugal. You can just turn up and learn. If you have Facebook you can search for 'Portuguese Language Lessons' and 'Like' the page. This gives information about the lessons. We have a house in this beautiful, unspoilt part of Portugal, well worth a visit.


----------



## scpnog

margesimpson said:


> Hi all!
> 
> What quiet and non-touristic place could you advise to spend holiday and learn Portuguese? I consider language class, no private lessons. All what I could find is not suitable, because all known schools are placed in the big towns, but I like solitude and nature. I am sure there are a lot of small towns or villages in Portugal, where I could learn Portuguese and improve my English at the same time. So, I say about Portuguese class for English speakers.
> I am 49, I am going to Portugal next September.
> I would be thankful for any information
> 
> Nadya


Hi Nadya, You should try Alentejo region, Evora and Beja are small cities with nature just outside the door. In this region it is fairly inexpensive to live. I have Canadian cousins living in Vila Verde de Ficalho, they own a bakery so if you were ever in the area they would be more than happy to help you out as they have many connections. The town of Ficalho is a very small town so if you ask for Carlos the baker someone will direct you to him. Hope this helps.


----------



## svanan

omostra06 said:


> of course a lot depends on what level of portuguese you want to learn, however i would suggest that rather than pay someone to learn all the basics its better to learn all that for free. as the op has not decided on which part of portugal they want to move to, i am quite correct in saying that they should not need to pay anyone for lessons when they can relocate to a town that offers free lessons.
> 
> many people only need to learn the basics for everyday life here in portugal, there are not many that want to learn portuguese completly. so maybe free lessons is enough for most people, as well as learning from freinds and neigbours, again free of charge.


I might have an URL link for an eBook on learning Portuguese meant for beginners.
The book is tittled "Portuguese: An Essential Grammar" by Amélia P.Hutchinson and Janet Llyod.

Aint sure if posting the link here is against the rules of the forum and not sure of the copyright issues.

Would be glad to dig my files to get the links and share it with you if it would be useful for you.


----------



## siobhanwf

All you have to do is google *Portuguese: An Essential Grammar" by Amélia P.Hutchinson and Janet Llyod* and there are many links.


----------

